# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Windsurf-Kurs

## henrikking

Hi,

kann ich in 10.Tagen  Windsurfen schon vernnftig fahren ??

Ist es sehr schwer zu lernen ??

----------


## passionwind

Hallo,

grundstzlich kann man diese Frage nicht mit einem einfachen "Ja" oder "Nein" beantworten, da dies doch von vielen Kriterien abhngig ist. Z.b. an welchem Spot du das Windsurfen lernen mchtest (schlielich sind die Schulungsbedingungen nicht an jedem Spot gleich), wie viel Talent bzw. Gefhl du mitbringst und wie viel Zeit du in den 10 Tagen investieren willst. 

Wenn es sich bei den 10 Tagen um einen klassischen Windsurf Kurs handelt, investierst du ca 2 Stunden pro Tag in Theorie und Praxis. Ziel ist die Baisc License, sprich, das beherrschen des Boards / Segel bei Windstrken zw. 2-3 Bft. Dies solltest du insgesamt in ca. 10 Stunden Praxis Unterrichtsstunden beherrschen. Und wenn du dann weiter machst, hast du nach kurzer Zeit richtig viel Fun...

Die Frage ob das Windsurfen "schwer" erlernbar ist, wrde ich persnlich mit "Nein" beantworten! Allerdings ist "schwer" relativ, und ein dehnbarer Begriff! Was fr den einen schwer ist, ist fr den anderen leicht...! Aber generell bin ich davon berzeugt, das Windsurfen jeder erlernen kann.

Viele Gre

Flo

PS: Schau dich mal auf folgenden Seiten um:

http://www.windsurfen-lernen.de/

----------


## henrikking

Ist Windsurfen generell schwierig zu lernen  ??

----------


## tigger1983

Surfen ist schwer ja. Bis man bei bei 7bft und Seegang berlebensfhig ist, dauert schon ne weile ...
Auf nem breitem Board mit kleinem Segel bei 2-3bft ohne wellen hin und herfahren zu knnen, kann man in einem WE lernen, wenn man denn gewillt ist...

----------


## henrikking

Ich bin vom Gleiten fasziniert.

Kann ich das nach ein paar Tagen lernen ??

----------


## henrikking

Bin zurck und hab einen Grundschein gemacht.

Fand es ganz schn schwer.

Wie komme ich eigentlich ins Gleiten ??

----------


## tigger1983

das musst du schritt fr schritt lernen. Mal eben gleiten ist nicht.
Jetzt wo du den Kurs gemacht hast, unbedingt erstmal festigen. Also die Wende sollte sicher sitzen. Und du solltest auch bei mehr wind zurck an den Ausgangspunkt surfen knnen.
Dann folgen die Halse, Trapezfahren, Schlaufenfahren. Mit der Schlaufe kommt dann auch das Gleiten. Dazwischen sollte noch platz fr Beach/Wasserstart drin sein....
Jetzt frag nicht wie lange das dauert... Wurde ja schon gesagt wovon das alles abhngt...

----------


## robinbob

Ins Gleiten kommen ist ganz leicht: Riesenfinne, 10qm Segel und 5 BFT... Dann sollte es fluppen!

Mal im ernst: Das ist schon ein ganz schner Weg, bis du sicher immer ins Gleiten kommst. Und das hngt immer wieder von ganz unterschiedlichen Faktoren ab (als da wren: Material, Gewicht, Wind, ...). Was allemal wichtig ist: Soviel Gewicht wie mglich auf den Mastfu, das hlt das Board flach auf dem Wasser, was sich positiv aufs Angleiten auswirkt! Aber generell kommt man als Anfnger wirklich eher mit grerem Material ins Gleiten (oder halt bei viel Wind), da man mit genug Druck in der Tte halt nicht mehr so viel mit der Gewichtsverlagerung falsch machen kann, bzw. die falsche Verlagerung nicht mehr so sehr ins Gewicht fllt, weil der Vortrieb eben so gro ist. 

Aber ab und an sollte man meiner Meinung nach schon mal ins Gleiten kommen, so in den ersten 10 Tagen, natrlich ein bisschen Wind vorausgesetzt. Meine Freundin war an ihrem 3ten Tag das erste mal im Gleiten (gut, die wiegt auch nix...), war dann aber direkt ganz schn erschrocken, wie schnell man da so wird  :Happy: 


Zusammenfassung: So pauschal kann man all deine Fragen nicht beantworten... Sind halt komplexe Bewegungsablufe (und Gleichgewicht, nicht zu vergessen...) die man nicht unbedingt in so einem Forum erklren kann, zumindest nicht alle auf einmal. 
Mein Tip: Festige deine erworbenen Kenntnisse und such dir ein paar Kollegen die schon ein bisschen was drauf haben, die knnen deine (zwangslufigen) Fehler begutachten und korrigieren...

Nicht entmutigen lassen!

Robin

P.S.: Wenn du was machen willst, was einfach zu lernen (und auch deshalb ziemlich uncool) ist, GEH KITEN!

----------


## seegraser

naja, so schwer ist das Gleiten nicht, da muss man nicht gleich zu den Kitern gehen  :Smile: . Wenn er die Kurse festigt, raum lernt, mit Segekdruck umgeht, dann sollte langsam etwas bei rumkommen. Viell. hilft dies weiter: http://www.educatium.de/windsurfen/
  Viele bleiben nur auf der Vorstufe stehen und fahren so gut wie nie wieder.

----------


## finnenschrauber

Oder fahren sechsmal im Jahr auf demselben Level inkl Muskelkater  :Smile:

----------


## madame_soleil

Ein alter Beitrag, ich schreibe trotzdem nochmal dazu, weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass das eine Frage ist, die viele interessiert.

Also ich bin irgendwo zwischen Ein- und Aufsteiger, bei Leichtwind luft die Halse... bei 3 von 5 Versuchen ;-)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man viiiel Geduld braucht und einen guten Willen. Sich von dem zehnten Fall ins Wasser nicht entmutigen lassen. Wenn es mal nicht klappt, liegt dass nicht unbedingt nur an der Person, sondern auch an den Umstnden, wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben (4 bft ist halt fr einen Anfnger schon viel). Einfach immer weiter ben, ben, ben. Andere Surfer beobachten. Sich Dinge abgucken und erklren lassen.

Ich bin einmal gefahren und der Wind war ganz ordentlich, ich hatte ein gutes Segel ausgeliehen, jedenfalls kein Schulungssegel mehr. Irgendjemand hat mir hinterher an Land gesagt, dass ich dort ein paar mal ber kurze Strecken geglitten bin. Das war cool, aber nicht bewusst ;-) Jetzt will ich noch mal zur Surfschule und mir da Gleiten richtig erklren lassen.

Nicht aufgeben, Fehler machen, aus Fehlern lernen, Spa an der Sache haben  :Happy: 

HANG LOOSE

----------


## abinswasser

ich traf oft Lehrer, die Windsurfen und Kiten vermgen. Auf die Frage, was sie am liebsten ausben wollten, Kiten o Windsurfen, wenn der Wind perfekt u das Mat dort aufgebaut liegt, antworteten die Meisten: "Windsurfen" - warum: weil es so direkt und brutal ist und weil man ein Leben lang lernt. Einer sagte "Kiten", da er nach etlichen Windsurfjahren zum ersten Mal keinen Mast vor der Nase hat  :Smile:  

So gehen die ersten Schritte recht rasch voran, alles andere dauert ewig, alle Jahre ein paar Fortschritte - mit Lehrer an der Seite nat. rascher  :Smile:

----------


## dreamsurfer70

Danke fr die Tipps. Ein Freund von mir, mchte auch bald anfangen. Jetzt kann ich ihm ein paar Ideen dazu weiter gehen. lg  :Wink:

----------

